# aumento de amperaje en fuente..



## anthony123 (Sep 17, 2007)

hola foristas.. estoy por hacer la fuente dual de 1,2 a 30 volt que aparece como destacada pero necesito mayor amperaje.. le hice los cambios al circuito pero no estoy seguro... abajo se los dejo... cualquier cosa me dicen..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2007)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-lm317-paralelo-8658/


----------



## jona (Sep 17, 2007)

hola 
el link que te mando el compañero fogonazo es la fuente que tengo andando en el taller.

tenes que tener presente que para aumentar la corriente de salida,como primero, es el transformadorr a 4 ampere o la que corriente necesaria.
tener el puente de diodos integrado o diodos, de esa corriente tambien,mejor que sobre siempre un poco mas de lo que debe soportar para no hacerlo trabajar al limite,tambien cambiar los diodos de proteccion ante descarga de capacitores cuando se produce un cortocircuito en la salida.
tambien deberas pensar en un disipador de grandes dimensiones, y un buen gabinete mas grande para que entre el transformador.
tambien al agregarle una corriente mayor al circuito,deberas filtrar mejor eso,usando uno o dos capacitores de 4.700(microfaradios)
saludos y suerte.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 17, 2007)

hola jona de que valor es el ultimo condensador.. de 1uF de tantalio?... ademas si tengo un transformador de 5 amp necesitaria 4 no??? 4*1,5=6 amp... 
He conseguido un disipador de 15 cm de largo por 5 de ancho ( el anchoi viene por las ranuras.. para mejor detalle ve las fotos... 
Y una ultima pregunta cuando coloque los lm317T sobre el disipador los podre conctar de esta forma?? ver foto 3..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2007)

Tal vez consigas en tu pais unas gomitas que reeplazan a las micas, tienen la misma forma.
NO son goma comun, son transmisoras de calor.
El nipple es plastico y aisla el tornillo del regulador, Mica y Nipple = IMPORTANTISIMOS
Entre la mica y el disipador y entre la mica y el regulador untar grasa siliconada

Coneccion y montaje OK


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 17, 2007)

y el ultimo condensador es de tantalio??... los demas condensadores a cuanto voltaje lo compro... es decir..tantos uF/x voltage..me entiendes..


----------



## jona (Sep 17, 2007)

hola
ese disipador que estas mostrando parece estar muy bueno para poder colocarle a la fuente, si no me equivoco y me corregis lo abras sacado de una stk?????.
en fin la disposcion que comentas de los reguladores esta bien, tene en cuenta lo que dijo el compañero Fogonazo acerca de los niples y mica.-
el ultimo capacitor es de ceramica y es de 100 nf, a igual que el otro capacitor que aparece despues de el capacitor de 4700uf.
en cuanto a los demas capacitores el valor expresado en microfaradios ya esta colocado en el circuto electrico, en cuanto a la tension de trabajo,puede pedir todos por 35 o 50v,sin ningun tipo de problemas.
saludos y comentanos como va eso.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 17, 2007)

y no hace falta un condensador de tantalio para eliminar el rizado del voltaje?? o con el ceramico basta??


----------



## jona (Sep 17, 2007)

con uno ceramico es lo mismo que uno de tentalio(tentalio tiene polaridad)
es mas que suficiente, pero si queres tener una buena fuente filtrada colocale otro de 4.700uf en paralelo al que ya existe.
saludos


----------



## jona (Sep 17, 2007)

hola
aqui te dejo la disposcion que me pediste.
tene en cuenta que la terminal 1 de el regulador 7824 va el puente de diodos parte + y respecto de masa osea - la terminal de el medio,alli conectas el otro 7812.
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 17, 2007)

haber.. esto fue lo que entendi....


----------



## jona (Sep 18, 2007)

hola
antony asi esta perfecto,mejor imposible.
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2007)

yo la termino entre hoy en la noche y mañana... buscare una camara buena para subir las fotos..
Saludos y gracias compañero.. saludos desde venezuela


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 28, 2007)

Pregunta colgada del tema. porque un 7824 y el 7812 en serie ¿Una cuestion de repartir la disipacion de potencia?
Saludos


----------



## steinlager (Sep 28, 2007)

Una pregunta.  ¿No calentara demasiado el 7812 tratando de bajar 12V?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

electroaficionado: Correcto, asi distribuyes la disipacion.

El LM7812 calentara en funcion a la corriente que lo atraviesa (Consumo), si el consumo es de 200 mA la disipacion sera (24 V - 12V) * 0,2 A = 2,4 W

24V = Tension de entrada al dispositivo 
12V = Tension de salida del dispositivo
0,2A = Corriente que lo atraviesa

Resumen: Si va a calentar pero no hay calentura que un buen disipador no arregle.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 28, 2007)

Y entonces el 7824 disiparía el otro 1.2W, correcto. Es mucho 3.6 W para un 7812 aun con disipador? pregunto porque no lo conozco y como tenemos unos 317 disipando como 30W. 
Gracias
Saludos a todos.

Pd: Hay calenturas que ningun disipador te saca. =oP


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

Correcto
Yo habria empleado un regulador switch que por la forma de trabajo disipa muy poco.

Yo hablo de calenturas electronicas, malpensado !

Si te interesa el tema fijate en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/50086/


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2007)

el 7824 y el 7812 era para sacar una salida de 12 volt para un cooler que utilizo para disipar el humo al soldar con estaño por largos ratos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 29, 2007)

Gracias Fogonazo por el consejo, no conozco bien estos elementos asi que te hago unas pregutnas.
En que se diferencian los reguladores switch de otros como el 317 o los 78XX?
En que casos conviene uno sobre otro?
Y ya que disipan menos calor porque se prefiere realizar a aveces fuentes con 317 en vez de estos?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2007)

Los reguladores tipo 78xx trabajan con un transistor en serie entre la alimentacion y la carga y este se comporta como una resistencia variable en serie, las reglas de calculo son las mismas que si fuera una resistencia (Potencia disipada = Voltaje de caida * Intensidad que circula)

En cambio en un regulador switch el transistor tambien esta en serie pero este conduce en conmutacion (Se comporta como si fuera un interruptor mecanico), si aplicas la misma formula de disipacion esta sera ahora (tension de caida sobre el transistor Aprox.: 0,7V * intensidad que circula), o sea la disipacion ya no depende de la caida de tension sobre el dispositivo.

Esto que ahora voy a intentar expicar es un concepto IMPORTANTISIMO que es la Modulacion por Ancho de Pulsos (PWM: Pulse Wide Modulation)

Si tu tienes un circuito que genere pulsos de ancho variable (Ancho = Tiempo) y con este manejas al dichoso transistor de paso a la salida de este consigues una tension eficaz que sera directamente proporcional al tiempo de conduccion del Tr. (Mas tiempo = Mayor tension)
trabajando sobre el circuito que regula el ancho consigues ajustar tu tension de salida, si esta tension la realimentas al circuito que regula el ancho, o sorpresa consigues un regulador de tension.
Un dato interesante la tension eficaz de salida es proporcional a la superficie de la señal de 
salida.
Estos circuitos trabajan a frecuencias de 30 a 120 KHz y a la salida de estos necesitan un integrador que convierta los pulsos en CC, este es la bobina y el capacitor que habras visto en el dasheet del regulador.

Algo mas y tal vez mejor explicado
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulación_por_ancho_de_pulsos

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 30, 2007)

Muchas gracias fogonazo, como siempre información clara y precisa. 
Yendo un poquito a la práctica
Los circuitos con reguladores switching son complicados de armar, en cuanto al diseño de los circuitos RLC? Como decide uno el uso de reguladores lineales o switching?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2007)

Como dijo Confucio (Filósofo chino, 551 adC - 479 adC) mientras se fumaba algo ilegal:
Si tengo mucha caida de tension sobre el regulador uso sw, con poca caida 78xx.

Que clara que la tenia el chinito ! ! !

Tambien recuerda que los reguladores SW casi no necesitan disipador por su baja disipacion.
Respecto al armado lo mas fastidioso es calcular la bobina, que es mas molesto que fabricarla.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 30, 2007)

Gracias fogonazo por la leccion de filosofia. jeje
Me intereso mucho el tema porque estoy desde hace un tiempo por hacerme una fuente regulable (Lamentablemente las obligaciones no me lo permiten aun) y uno de los problemas a resolver era justamente la disipasión de grandes cantidades de calor, con valores de 30W o similares.
A partir de esto voy a ver las posibilidades de hacer una u otra.
?Existen reguladores switching negativos? como para poder hacer fuentes duales.
Saludos y como siempre gracias por tu paciencia y tu colaboración.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2007)

Si, pero no son indispensables, si construyes 2 fuentes iguales las puedes poner en serie y en el punto medio tienes tu "Cero" y depende cual salida midas + o -.
Unico requerimiento transformador con 2 secundarios separados o 2 transformadores.
Esto encarece un poco pero te da una versatilidad total, 2 fuentes positivas distintas, 1 fuente con doble tension o una funente positiva negativa.
Mi ultima fuente fue asi.


----------



## RaYo09 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey una pregunta a kien me pueda resolver una duda.  he visto un diagrama aki mismo en este foro creo ke se llama  "fuente con lm4444444."  lo he probado y y si es regulada, pero a la hora de conectarle una carga,  en este caso un extractor de PC se cae el voltaje.  Alguien me puede decir por ke?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Eso es muy extraño. 
Estas seguro de haber hecho bien el conexxionado? todas las patitas dodne tienen que ir. 
Con que transformador la estas alimentando?
Cual es el consumoqeu el estas aplicando?

SAludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 5, 2007)

tenia el mismo problema.revisa el datasheet. la posicion de los pines del regulador.


----------

